# Perlman remembers Heifetz



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Worth a watch. Perlman remembers his first meeting with scary Heifetz!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Worth a watch. Perlman remembers his first meeting with scary Heifetz!


Thanks for sharing DavidA:tiphat:


----------

